# At what age did you join SAS?



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

19, just about to turn 20 if my counting was correct.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

38, I found this site after going to a doctor before that I didn't know the term social anxiety .


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

17. I think it is the perfect age to be drowning in utter confusion and searching for a place to hold on to.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> 17. I think it is the perfect age to be drowning in utter confusion and searching for a place to hold on to.


Yup. I found this site by accident.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

31 when I was already old and wrinkly.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

17


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Hadron said:


> it's obvious that people over 25 ... are less common on here.


It's true :|


----------



## buckwheatloaf (Jun 21, 2013)

When i was 17. I lurked for two years (incubated), then waddled out of the incubator (_someone _forgot to close the lid) and onto the forums and began posting at 19.



Steve300 said:


> 31 when I was already old and wrinkly.


hehe i like your wrinkles.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

18, 5 days before my 19th birthday..


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

when i was 13 and thought i had social anxiety.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

19.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

buckwheatloaf said:


> When i was 17. I lurked for two years (incubated), then waddled out of the incubator (_someone _forgot to close the lid) and onto the forums and began posting at 19.
> 
> hehe i like your wrinkles.


What? How have you been banned already? D:

I found this when I was 18, by accident.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I joined at the age of 22 near 23. I wish I could have done so sooner.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I had just turned 16.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> It's interesting to get a better idea of the demographics of the people who join this site.
> 
> Don't blame me for the age options because it's obvious that people over 25 and under 16 are less common on here.


Welcome back, Hadron! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Are you finished with military duty?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

19


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

26


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Yes I'm thank god. Although i'm still in the reserves, so i'll still be called every once in a while for training. And if there will be a war or some operation I'll be called as well. Bah!
> 
> How have you been?


Not bad. Improving, actually. I feel like I am developing a bad attitude, but that is comparing fearful to not-so-fearful, so it is a bit expected. :banana.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

23


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

23


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

With this account, at 22. I had different account back in the day, but I forgot it. I must have been around 16 or 17.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

32. I think there are many young people here because many just have temporary social anxiety. I think it's more like teenage/college angst mixed with a bit of shyness/poor social skills. If you still have problems past age 26 or so, then you truly have social anxiety. If it somehow disappears then probably not.....


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

23 Still 23


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

21


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I was 24 (gosh, I barely made the poll).



komorikun said:


> I think there are many young people here because many just have temporary social anxiety. I think it's more like teenage/college angst mixed with a bit of shyness/poor social skills. If you still have problems past age 26 or so, then you truly have social anxiety. If it somehow disappears then probably not.....


Yeah, this is the feeling I've always had about the demographics here.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

14


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

15 and now 16. I feel so young.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

18, the fall after I graduated. I was feeling lost, alone, and depressed. I guess a bit has changed.. but I cant leave this site. For some reason its rather addicting. Then again this is the only forum Ive ever actually been a part of.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

19


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

18


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I was 18, I think.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 32. I think there are many young people here because many just have temporary social anxiety. I think it's more like teenage/college angst mixed with a bit of shyness/poor social skills. If you still have problems past age 26 or so, then you truly have social anxiety. If it somehow disappears then probably not.....


I'm just about over my social anxiety, and I turn 26 in 3 weeks. You're such a smarty pants.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't remember because I had another account before this I think (not 100% sure though), I just never used it in the end and forgot all my login details. For this account though 19.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I had just turned 14


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Twenty-eight.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

18.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Late twenties, way back when


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

26


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

16


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

20. It seems to tail off after 19 for some reason.


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

19


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

When I was 225 years old.


Wait... that sounds wrong. Let me check the date I registered again...

Alright, I joined when I was 23, but didn't make my first post until I was 25. I'm moving like a turtleeeeee...... and not one of those shells that are kicked. (mario reference)


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

15


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I joined at 17, and i'm 26. That's how long I've been lurking around these digs.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

19.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

18, first account is gone.

its amazing to me that so many people find this forum at 15 - 17, I was too far in denial to even think about looking up my problems at that age, which led to a lot of wasted years..


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

17, hard to believe already a year has passed now.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I find the distribution to be rather interesting.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Joined at the age of 18, and probably will be leaving just before turning 19.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

38


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> 32. I think there are many young people here because many just have temporary social anxiety. I think it's more like teenage/college angst mixed with a bit of shyness/poor social skills. If you still have problems past age 26 or so, then you truly have social anxiety. If it somehow disappears then probably not.....


+1



Hadron said:


> 20% of this site's population joined after the age of 25 (i didn't expect that). And then you keeo hearing complaints from older people that they can't relate to people on here.
> 
> Then again, there might be selection bias going on here.


I'm not following your logic 20% is a small amount. I suspect 30+ would be 10%


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

31


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

15 or 16. Can't really remember.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

15.. seems like so long ago, I've changed so much.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i said 21 but im not sure was it 21 or 22


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

Just a few months after turning 20


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

18


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I joined when I was 18. I'm almost 28 now. Wow, has it really been nine and a half years?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

17


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

um....Twenty-Three. Ten years later, I'm 17.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am just going say "Over 25" and leave it at that.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

About 4 days after my 19th birthday.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

14. I was 14 on SAS before it was cool.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

in the dark ages keke.

edit: no. november was a good month. i was 22.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

16. The perfect age to spread my blooming teenage angst acrost teh interwebz. 

I actually feel like I've matured a bit in the year or so I've been here. Or at least, I'm more concise in writing out my thoughts. Hopefully. Haha. If only I could look back and see what my first post on this site looked like. Wish they didn't have that 20 page limit on profiles' recent posts.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

21, and I'm still 21.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

25.5


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Two days after I turned 20.

...Dear God, it's been 3 years already.


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

21 :yes


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

35


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

18.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

17

Probably the perfect time for young people to be contemplating their life and trying to find a place where they belong in this mad world.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I was 20 when I joined.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

19.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

39 (and I'm still 39)


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

ive been on this site for less than a year now


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I was 30.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

18. I'd be browsing around the site for a while before joining. Some **** went down and I realized I needed people with similar problems to talk to.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I was 15 lol.


----------



## MsKarma (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm 23 and actually joined today  I came across it on accident when googling something about garlic. I had no idea this site even existed and never thought to see if it would exist. Very fortunate coincidence that I am thankful for.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

8 days after I turned 18.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

25 and I joined this site after I drank to much coffee and was panicking anxiety. I went to the public library to search for more answers and found this site.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I joined October 2002 when I was 29. Yes, I'm really old & have been here since the dawn of time.

The join date you see to the left is fake -- it's when SAS moved to a new board.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

A month after I turned 22.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

almost 41


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

16


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

23 (2010) I'm 24 now (2013)


----------

